# Manual operation of Electric Omnistep.--can it be done



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

I have an electrcally operated Omnistep which I have been lubricating recently and whilst it works fine I have heard that these steps can sometimes stick in the extended position . If this were to happen the use of the motorhome would be severely curtailed. Does anyone know if they can be manually operated perhaps by disconnection of part of the mechanism etc.
Just curios at the moment but you never know. This was brought to light by a friend who has an electric step on his Bessacar which would not retract by using the switch. It retracted fine however when he started the engine but now the door switch is in effective. Don,t know whats wrong with that either but he has asked if I could have a look.
Thanks Dave


----------



## fishaway (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi chudders sorry cant help and hope you dont mind me jumping on to your thread but my step stuck yesterday in the "in position " suppose better than out but still a big step down so will be glad to see some replies before taking to a dealer


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

Would image that the motor drive is a worm and sector type, so no manual operation would not work, unless you can disengage the motor drive.
May be worth looking to see what the drive is, and whether it can be disconnected, before it does the worst thing in poring rain and howling gales !.

Martin.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

In my case I could only use a battery and get at the main motor connections and get the motor to work..... its not that easy to remove the motor in the icy cold when I had to help someone.... at first looking recall there was no mechanical access to the motor to wind the step closed... as the motor runs to a worm drive.... but perhaps there is a way... but I could not find it quickly LOL... best regards Clive


----------

